# Zuko Vs Mako



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 28, 2012)

Location: VoTE
Distance: 35 meters
Mindset: serious


----------



## Amae (Jun 28, 2012)

This looks pretty clear cut. Zuko can redirect his lightning if he tries it and simply being able to fight on equal terms with a somewhat mentally unhinged Azula (before the finale) puts him ahead. Mako's also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), adding to his lost.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 28, 2012)

Which Zuko?

Book 1 Zuko would lose.

Book 2 Zuko would probably win more times than not. 

Book 3 Zuko would solo, most def.


----------



## Ice (Jun 29, 2012)

Quality vs Fail.


----------



## Es (Jun 29, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> Quality vs Fail.



Sounds like the current state of the OBD


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Which Zuko?



If it isn't specified, you automatically use the most recent version. Meaning this is end of Book 3 Zuko.

And Zuko stomps all over Mako. His firebending is significantly more versatile, while Mako's only advantage in lightning generation is rendered useless.


----------



## Wan (Jun 29, 2012)

Current Zuko is a weak old man.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jun 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> Current Zuko is a weak old man.


You sure about that  ?

Master Pakku was in his 80s and he kicked major ass. His age didn't slow him down. Bumi was even in his 100s and same story.

In avatar verse, old age doesn't seem to hold characters back that much if at all. So current Zuko should be stronger than ever now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> Current Zuko is a weak old man.


As we haven't even seen Zuko yet, we'd have to go by how we last saw him, which was Book 3. 


Random Stranger said:


> You sure about that  ?
> 
> Master Pakku was in his 80s and he kicked major ass. His age didn't slow him down. Bumi was even in his 100s and same story.
> 
> In avatar verse, old age doesn't seem to hold characters back that much if at all. So current Zuko should be stronger than ever now.



In addition to that, Hama was still an amazing waterbender in her old age.


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 29, 2012)

Mako sucks, so he loses by default.


----------



## Wu Tang Chessboxing (Jun 29, 2012)

Zuko cuts him in half for the lulz


----------



## kyrax12 (Jun 29, 2012)

Amae said:


> This looks pretty clear cut. Zuko can redirect his lightning if he tries it and simply being able to fight on equal terms with a somewhat mentally unhinged Azula (before the finale) puts him ahead. Mako's also a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), adding to his lost.



Pretty sure last time I checked, Mako likes chicks and not guys.

Nice try though.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2012)

Zuko decapitates Mako with his swords, the world rejoices.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 29, 2012)

Mako's one advantage, Lightning Bending, gets him killed very easily. Zuko does the world a favor and kills Mako.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 29, 2012)

Zuko would win thanx to superior firebending and shows Asami what a _real man_  looks like


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 29, 2012)

This is not even a fight. Zuko kicks his ass without even trying. Both Bolin and Mako are sportsmen, not warriors and their bending feats really suck.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 29, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> In addition to that, Hama was still an amazing waterbender in her old age.



And let's not forget Roku and Iroh.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2012)

AS people said Mako is a sports boy Zuko is a warrior. Even if he is able to utilize lightning so brilliantly he falls.


----------



## You unwashed virgin turd (Jun 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Zuko decapitates Mako with his swords, the world rejoices.



A beautifully second rate post.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 29, 2012)

Zuko wouldn't even need firebending, all he needs is his broadswords. Blue Spirit pwns.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2012)

You unwashed virgin turd said:


> A beautifully second rate post.



I rate it five silver stars


----------

